# Need plans on homemade shooting machine



## the GREY GHOST (Apr 6, 2003)

Neat ideal,come back with a post if you do it.


----------



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

Got a guy going to send me some pix of his, I'll post them when he does. I'll post mine also.....


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

you mean like a homemade Hooter shooter??


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

*Me Too*

I would like to see the pics, i built my bow-press. HNSB and i have discussed for some time how to build a Hooter Shooter. Since i shoot a great deal of competition it would be nice to fine tune everything.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*shooting machine*

I have wanted to build one for years if some one comes up with a good idea include me in the drawings thanks ED.


----------



## adamsoa (Mar 28, 2005)

*Shooting machine*

Sounds great. I'd like to see them too.


----------



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

*Shooter Pix*

Got permission from Bob Elliot to post pictures of his shooting machine. The only problem is that I can't get the file small enough to post it. I down sized it to 10%, it looked like a postage stamp and it was still too large. I'm guessing the resolution is too good. 

E-mail me if you want a pix of it, I'll forward it---[email protected]


----------



## broken arrow123 (Nov 13, 2002)

*bow tuning board*

Do a search of posts by "walks wit a gi", he had plans pn here last year. I built it and it works great. "bow tuning board"
3 2 x 4, screws, a rachet like used on tennis nets, and I used a 3/4 diameter eye bolt 6 inches long.

http://home.earthlink.net/~baswb/archery/

www.nasppa.net


----------



## broken arrow123 (Nov 13, 2002)

*shooting machine*

opp'sw, sorry, misread the orgional post.
My post was for a bow tuning board.  

http://home.earthlink.net/~baswb/archery/

www.nasppa.net


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*Photo 1*

Here are tdaward photos:


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*Photo 2*

2


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*Photo 3*

3


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Jorge,

That's a terrific shooting machine! :thumbs_up 

Can you post a photo of the front end showing how the bow is held?

Thanks,
Allen


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*AllenRead*

I've just resized the photos for tdaward. 

I think if he have them, he will post.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

What kind of draw/release mechanism is that? Can you explain how to set the shooter up for a specific bow?


----------



## Chief P (Dec 1, 2003)

Jorge,

Can I make a suggestion. I would find a way to get the bow to keep from tipping back. Looking at the limb pockets and then the axels I see that the bottom is tipped foward. Not just pointing up but tipped foward. I'm using the lines on the wall as a reference. Take a measurement from the nock to the limb pockets to make sure they are the same.

Only thing I can think of is some kind of holder that supports the whole grip area that you can tip forward and back and lock in. Something that simulates the heal of your hand.

Other than that the machine looks great. Good job.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*Important*

*Guys, I'm not the designer or the author of the photos above. All I did was to resize them. The author is Bob Elliot, tdaward sent the photos to me. All kudos should go to them.*

Anyway, here's a link to another one:

http://www.alumni.ca/~lapidep/design.html
.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*bow machine*

thanks jorge you have given me some great ideas ED. :smile:


----------



## palefty (Sep 8, 2004)

yes, very nice ideas. Do you have any close-up pictures of how it attaches to the release and/or how it cradles the bow handle?

How does the Hooter Shooter do this? I have never seen any close-up pictures of a HS....


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 17, 2004)

Chief P - It's not tipping back. It's aimed upward. If you look at the control arm that runs parallel to the arrow you'll see it is aimed or pointed slightly skyward and that there is an adjustment screw in the rear of the device seen on the last picture.


----------



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

I've sent Jorge some more close ups that I got the other day. Remember we are not the designers, we are just messangers!!!!!


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*tdaward*

I really appricate it great job so far ED.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*More photos*

*Here are the other ones tdaward sent me:*

[Note: a simple caliper release should do the trick here]


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*One more*

5


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*Even more*

6


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Jorge, Bob Elliot and tdaward,

Thanks for the photos. Bob you obviously put a lot of time and effort into the design and construction of this machine. 

Thanks for sharing this with us.

Allen


----------



## Parker Guy (Sep 28, 2004)

Very Cool.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*Just curious*

But in the photo where the release details are shown (should be number 4), there are two STS like devices by the string.

Is this standard with some bow or custom built?


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

HOLY COW, people can be really creative...congrats. :cocktail: 
Bob Elliot's machine will be much more effective than the one in Jorge's link (
http://www.alumni.ca/~lapidep/design.html).
Because I'm using a Hooter Shooter, I can envision some problems caused by the way the bow is drawn and released, and also the fact that the wood structure will probably not be able to return to the exact same position after each shot.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*bow machine*

andy bad web site letters


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*edthearcher*

Ed

It's the same link I've posted above.

Just take out the ending parentesis.


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

*Professional Wood Worker*

I work with wood all day long and there should be no problems at al with the wooden design. The control features are metal and threaded so it should hold up for a long time. We have wooden jigs and fixtures that we use day in and day out. They hold up very well and hold our settings for us which are critical in our shop due to the nature of what we build.


----------



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

I went to a boat sales lot today and found a rubber bump used at the bow of a boat that would work great to hold the bow. I'm going to do my machine out of angle iron and a boat winch, and will probably use an old Fletchmatic release for the trigger.....


----------



## KingOfAllThings (Apr 14, 2005)

What do you use one of these things for? Do I need one?

Is it some kind of a deal to make your bow work like a crossbow?


----------



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

It's for concistancy. Let's say you have made up a new dozen arrows, clamp up in a shooting machine, that will do everything the same every time, and check your grouping. You can rotate nocks and find bad arrows with out the human error part. Also, most of us are so obsessed that we have gotten every other archery related piece of equipment, and want one more......


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*bow machine*

you know the more I think of this, that is as far as useing a roller like the one bow shooting machine in the pictures. I like the idea of a 5/8th inch bolt with the head cut off covered in rubber tubeing. it would fit better in the riser grip. you would still have to have a strap around the face of the bow. any input ED. I should go back to work and give up retirement 2 reasons I think to much now and I had all the tools and steel to build what ever I could get away with ED


----------



## partner (Nov 13, 2003)

KingOfAllThings said:


> What do you use one of these things for? Do I need one?
> 
> Is it some kind of a deal to make your bow work like a crossbow?



That's what I use mine for. I just added a couple lawnmower wheels up front and went to the garden store and got some of them wheelbarrow handles and screwed on the back end. Only problem it's kind of noisey and harder than [email protected]# to pick up and aim.


----------

